# Gute Kampf &  Drogenfilme



## Manniac (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich suche ein paar gute Kampffilme , mit Kämpfen bzw Streetfights etc..

Und ein paar Drogenfilme mit Kiffen etc... sollen aber lustig sein ^^

Danke für eure Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2008)

Ihr Haschischjunkies ... und dann liegen wieder überall die Nadeln!

/reported


----------



## Mehr Lasse als Jasper (13. Juli 2008)

Fear in Lothing in Las Vegas mit Jonny Depp ist ein genialer Drogen Film xD


----------



## Manniac (13. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ihr Haschischjunkies ... und dann liegen wieder überall die Nadeln!
> 
> /reported



omg
Kennt ihr weitere Filme?


----------



## Oonâgh (13. Juli 2008)

How High ... Lieblings-Schinken von nem Kumpel. Kifferfilm vom Feinsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kiffercomedy eigentlich. *klick mich*


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

wenn ich den film noch wüsste ..
ach wie hies der nur ..
ich weis nur noch das der jason statham(oder so) mit gemacht hat..
war irre lustig


vlt find ihc ihn noch


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2008)

Crank?



Manniac schrieb:


> omg
> Kennt ihr weitere Filme?


Was ist daran "omg"? Dass du in nem Forum, wo sich ab 10-jährigen aufwärts alles tummelt, Drogenfilme empfohlen bekommen lassen willst? Und der nächste will dann Vorschläge für neue Splatter-Filme haben? Und der nächste dann die neuesten Porno-Streifen?

Ich bin ja nicht prüde, aber wenn du selber Kinder hast, denkste da vlt. auch mal anders drüber.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. Juli 2008)

Und wenn man mal drüber genauer nachdenkt, hängt es nicht von einem Film ab, ob man sich die Drogen nun als "Kind" reinzieht, oder nicht. Das ist nach wie vor die eigene Entscheidung. Und ich kenn genügend Leute, die auch Splatter anschauen und trotzdem nicht gleich mit ner Kettensäge rumlaufen sozusagen.
Dass das jetzt vlt nicht gerade die Blümchen- und Jugendfilme sind, steht ausser Frage. Aber wer hat denn als Jüngerer noch nie nen Film gesehen, der eigentlich erst ab 16 ist? 

Das ist alles Geschmackssache. Ich sehe da kein Problem. Wer die Filme mag, kann sie sich anschauen, wer nicht, der lässt es einfach. Und ob man jetzt nach nem Pr0n fragt, oder nach ner Kifferkomödie, das ist wohl was GANZ anderes!


----------



## Manniac (13. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Crank?
> 
> 
> Was ist daran "omg"? Dass du in nem Forum, wo sich ab 10-jährigen aufwärts alles tummelt, Drogenfilme empfohlen bekommen lassen willst? Und der nächste will dann Vorschläge für neue Splatter-Filme haben? Und der nächste dann die neuesten Porno-Streifen?
> ...



Ich möchte einfach nur ein paar "Kiffer-Komödien".
Was hat das mit Kindern zu tun? Als ob sie sowas nicht kennen ffs.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2008)

Nach deiner eigenen Aussage suchst du "Drogenfilme mit Kiffen etc". 

Was das mit Kindern zu tun hat, wirst du dann verstehen, wenn du selber welche hast. Wärst du in der Lage, das zu verstehen, hättest du auch schon die Reife und würdest von selber darauf kommen, dass man solche Fragen vlt. unter seinen Kumpels stellt, aber nicht in nem öffentlichen Forum, wo du in keinster Weise kontrollieren kannst, was mit den Informationen hier passiert.



Oonâgh schrieb:


> Aber wer hat denn als Jüngerer noch nie nen Film gesehen, der eigentlich erst ab 16 ist?


Wohl wahr. Ich hab mit 13 oder 14 "Aliens I" gesehen -> Konnte über eine Woche nicht im dunkeln schlafen. Als Kind hast du einen ganz anderen Bezug dazu.


----------



## Siu (13. Juli 2008)

Dann quäl dein Google. Das bringt dir genug Einträge zu deinen Themen, die du suchst :>
Und wenn Kinder das Thema Drogen und Kiffen kennen, dann läuft was falsch - Fight Club wäre aber eine Alternative zu deinen "Street Fighter" Filmen.


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Siu des wird er leider nich verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (13. Juli 2008)

die beiden harold & kumar filme (möglichst im o-ton!)
lock, stock and two smoking barrels
the big lebowski
sämtliche cheech & chong filme
dazed & confused

anti drogen filme können meist auch unfreiwillig komisch sein, reefer madness z.b. http://www.archive.org/details/reefer_madness1938


----------



## Theroas (13. Juli 2008)

Requiem for a dream - am Anfang lustig, am Ende nicht. Wobei.. am Anfang eigentlich auch nicht. Keine Macht den Drogen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Crank?
> 
> 
> Was ist daran "omg"? Dass du in nem Forum, wo sich ab 10-jährigen aufwärts alles tummelt, Drogenfilme empfohlen bekommen lassen willst? Und der nächste will dann Vorschläge für neue Splatter-Filme haben? Und der nächste dann die neuesten Porno-Streifen?
> ...


och son paar porno vorschläge wärn echt nich schlehct am besten noch sticky machen XD


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Auf was stehst du denn so Lord of Demons.

Ich muss ja wissen in welche Richtung ich ungefähr Tipps geben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> och son paar porno vorschläge wärn echt nich schlehct am besten noch sticky machen XD



hmm jo soll ich ma anfangen mit den top's ? lurock weis glaubs auch ne menge ;D


----------



## Oonâgh (14. Juli 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> the big lebowski



Yay! Den hab ich doch glatt vergessen, ja! Absolut empfehlenswert. Ist Kult, der Film! zwar schon was älter, aber der hat definitiv Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (14. Juli 2008)

Mehr schrieb:


> Fear in Lothing in Las Vegas mit Jonny Depp ist ein genialer Drogen Film xD



fear & loathing ein drogenfilm? puh...


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Grasgeflüster, eine alte Frau die zum Schulden abbauen ne Menge Hampf züchtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Juli 2008)

Trainspoting


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juli 2008)

Living High
American High (heißt glaub ich anders ist aber auch unter dem namen bekannt is mit zwei schwarzen die auf ne unni kommen und sich vor den test die birne weghauen*hust* nicht zum nachmachen empfohlen*hust* geht ins aug und die kleinen rosa fligenden Hasen wollem einem auch nicht helfen und sagen einem die falsche antwort *hust* 

WTF in buffed forum laufen aber viele kiffer rum erst der "was raucht ihr thread" und jetzt das -.-


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juli 2008)

wie sagt unsere bio lehrer doch so schön:" solange es nur kiffen ist....das ihr euch nicht  ins koma sauft wie soll ich den ohne euch unterricht machen" jajaja der mann hat schon nen klienen haschmich


----------



## Dracun (15. Juli 2008)

Trainspotting; Bube, Dame, König Gras;  Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas wurde schon genannt^^ und How High auch^^

KampfFilme/Martial Arts: The Big Boss, The One, Fearless, ach gibt da einige^^


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> wie sagt unsere bio lehrer doch so schön:" solange es nur kiffen ist....das ihr euch nicht  ins koma sauft [...]"


Tjoa, nur dass die heutigen "Kiffer" ziemlich wenig bis garnichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Kiffkultur zu tun haben und THC für sie nur ein weiteres Mittel zum Zweck ist, was zB dieser Thread hier darlegt -> Hauptsache viel Konsum und Leute beim abwracken beobachten.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Juli 2008)

Ong Bak und Revenge of the Warrior sind sehr geile Kampffilme.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tjoa, nur dass die heutigen "Kiffer" ziemlich wenig bis garnichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Kiffkultur zu tun haben und THC für sie nur ein weiteres Mittel zum Zweck ist, was zB dieser Thread hier darlegt -> Hauptsache viel Konsum und Leute beim abwracken beobachten.



Die Heutigen Kiffer? Nein! Eine kleine gruppe Jugendlicher bis mittzwanziger aus Kassel leistet dem Klischee widerstand , und das erfolgreich seit einigen Jahren! 

Bester Drogenfilm : Blow

bester Kampffilm : Drunken Master 1 und The way of the Dragon auf erstem Platz ( Auf englisch natürlich ), direkt danach : Tom Yum Gong


----------



## foobarbar (15. Mai 2011)

Auf der Webseite www.kifferfilme.net findet man in der Rubrik Drogenfilme eine super Liste mit total vielen coolen Drogenfilmen.
Leute die auch auf Kifferfilme klar kommen sind auf der Seite ebenfalls gut aufgehoben, da auch sauviele Kifferfilme vorgestellt werden 

Was Kampffilme angeht, kann ich leider mangelns Wissen, nichts sagen.. Ist nicht so mein Interessengebiet 

Viel Spaß und sauber bleiben


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2011)

die einzig wahren "kifferfilme" sind immer noch die teile der cheech und chong reihe und nicht diese unlustigen teenie filmchen, die außer kiffen, fress und lachflashs und sich einen von der palme wedeln (aber niemals ne echte frau bekommen) sich alle mühe geben total unlustig zu sein.


----------



## MrBlaki (15. Mai 2011)

Kann hier kein Mod zumachen bevor die ganzen jüngeren Leute eintrudeln und den Thread sehen? 
Ich sehs schon kommen, eine junge Person sieht den Thread, schaut sich einen der hier vorgeschlagenen Filme an und möchte das gezeigte selber testen.
Und schon ist das Drama vorhanden. 
Ich habe einmal einen Film dieser Art gesehen das war How High und ich habe es bereut Zeit meines Lebens dafür verschwendet zu haben. 
Dazu kommt noch das wir diesen Film in der Schule geschaut haben (alle über 18 oder schon weit drüber).


----------



## Mephaistos82 (15. Mai 2011)

Half Baked, Next Friday usw..............



Fightfilme find ich am besten Bloodsport,Leon und American Fighter. Die neuen kannste alle vergessen meines erachtens.


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. Mai 2011)

Die hier genannten Kifferfilme sind teilweise ab 6 Jahren.
Wenn irgendeine Art von Film nicht jugendgefährdend ist, dann vermutlich irgendwelche harmlosen Kifferkomödien.

Und was Spectrumizer hier teilweise abgelassen hat geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut. Vom vergleichen mit Psychohorrorfilmen Marke Alien, bis zum allseits beliebten "Die Jugend von heute ist soooo verkommen!". Der Mann hat nach komplett legalen Action- oder Kifferfilmen gefragt. 

Schau dich doch bitte mal hier Musik- und Filmunterforum um, da bekommst du, wenn du hier schon so ins rotieren kommst, mit Sicherheit graue Haare...


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2011)

Thread ist von 2008, Nekromantie. Also mach ich hier mal zu.



Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Und was Spectrumizer hier teilweise abgelassen hat geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut. Vom vergleichen mit Psychohorrorfilmen Marke Alien, bis zum allseits beliebten "Die Jugend von heute ist soooo verkommen!". Der Mann hat nach komplett legalen Action- oder Kifferfilmen gefragt.


Der Mann hat nach "ein paar Drogenfilme mit Kiffen etc... " gefragt, nicht nach "komplett legalen Action- oder Kifferfilmen."


----------

